# Tivo Stream channel?



## floorabove (Oct 26, 2015)

Who has it?

Roku?
Firestick?
Apple tv?

Can i use it on my ipad or android phone?

Is it limited to one user at a time?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There are apps for iOS, Android, and FireTV. User count is dependent upon the Stream version you have. I believe the Stream standalone and built-in for Roamio can handle 4 concurrently, while bolt can handle 1, and soon 2.


----------



## floorabove (Oct 26, 2015)

Thx, so I am getting a roamio basic, but only using it with an ota antenna, i will be able to use the stream on four devices at the same time?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Roamio basic does not include the Stream function. You would need to get the stand-alone box to Stream.


----------



## floorabove (Oct 26, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Roamio basic does not include the Stream function. You would need to get the stand-alone box to Stream.


okay thanks, sorry for all the questions, i know the info is out there, but I was under the impression if I bought a Tivo stream I could use the stream function, you just saved me a hundred something dollars, thanx!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

floorabove said:


> okay thanks, sorry for all the questions, i know the info is out there, but I was under the impression if I bought a Tivo stream I could use the stream function, you just saved me a hundred something dollars, thanx!


You misunderstood jrtroo's post. A standalone TiVo Stream with your basic Roamio will do what you want. jrtroo was just stating that with a basic Roamio, you also need the standalone TiVo Stream hardware.

I have exactly that set-up with a basic Roamio and standalone Stream on my network and I stream my TiVo recordings regularly to the TiVo app on my iPad mini. I'm not sure how many streams are possible at one time.

So, to sum-up:
Bolt, Roamio Pro, and Roamio Plus have a built-in stream.
Roamio (basic), Roamio OTA, and Premieres require the standalone TiVo Stream hardware.
All earlier models won't be able to stream.


----------



## floorabove (Oct 26, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> You misunderstood jrtroo's post. A standalone TiVo Stream with your basic Roamio will do what you want. jrtroo was just stating that with a basic Roamio, you also need the standalone TiVo Stream hardware.
> 
> I have exactly that set-up with a basic Roamio and standalone Stream on my network and I stream my TiVo recordings regularly to the TiVo app on my iPad mini. I'm not sure how many streams are possible at one time.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ill have a roamio basic and will buy the extra stream unit.

Can I watch stuff out of my home network? Or does it only work in the house?

Does roku, firestick, or appletv have a tivo stream "channel?"


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Like I said earlier, Fire TV has an app in Beta. None of the others do.


One small correction to pfiagra, the Stream does work with two-tuner Premiere models. It is exactly how I'm set up to use it now.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

floorabove said:


> Who has it?
> 
> Roku?
> Firestick?
> ...


With the stand alone stream device regardless of the number of TiVo Premiere or Roamio boxes can stream to up to four devices at one time, only one OOH at a time.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> One small correction to pfiagra, the Stream does work with two-tuner Premiere models. It is exactly how I'm set up to use it now.


You are correct. I had the Mini on my mind when I was typing that out.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

floorabove said:


> Can I watch stuff out of my home network? Or does it only work in the house?


OOH streaming to iOS or android app gets mixed reviews. Definitely not a robust process. Check some of the other threads here in the forums for other's experiences with it.

If you can plan ahead, it is better and safer to download what you want to watch offline while connected to your network.


----------

